# question: remove plastic wrapping before placing in humidor?



## adam336 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am a new owner of my first humidor and I have a basic question. When receiving cigars that are in plastic wrap, do I place them in the humidor with the plastic, or do I remove the plastic?

Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

It's personal preference.

Some people leave the cello on, some people take it off.


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

there was a thread a while ago about the same thing

the consensus was that it really didn't matter.


just make sure you're not cutting them with the plastic on


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the board, be sure to swing by the "Introduce yourself" thread here when you get a chance so the gang can officially welcome you aboard.


Regarding Cello on/off. As others have said, personal preference. Cigars age better with them off, but equally they are protected better with 'em on. My stash is pretty evenly split right now.

To each there own.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Two trains of thought on this one:
1. the cigars are better protected from damage in the cello but may not be as well humidified.
2. cigar flavors may meld together if uncello'ed, but are better humidified. 

I'm a cello off guy myself. I like them to breathe a little, and I don't buy into the flavors melding together too much. If it's a point of concern, you can always segregate cigars to keep fuller flavor/lighter flavor cigars separated. That's my $0.02, anyway.

Welcome to the forum. I'm a newbie here myself. Great bunch of guys and gals.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

Ah, the age-old question of life, the universe and everything. The answer is 42.

I'm also in the cello off camp. Cello was developed as a packaging scheme to protect the wrappers in shipment and to look cool. It serves no other purpose. Some cigar wonks have claimed that cigars will "marry" if placed naked next to each other. This silly notion was dispelled by Steve Saka several years ago on the old Cigar Nexus web site. It is also interesting to note that many hi end smokes come without cello. I wonder what the "cello-nistas" do in that case?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Dammit, Craig stole my answer of 42! It's the only answer! :lol: 

I remove all cello's on my sticks. I've never really bought into the whole flavors melting together thing either (except if you by chance put flavored cigars in with real sticks :lol: ) and since my humi is glass topped, the cigars just look better sittin in there nekkid! I think it mainly boils down to personnel preference in the end. 

Welcome to the board & congrats on the first humidor, please hit the "new to CR" thread and introduce yerself!

Chris


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

:lolat: 


HeavyMetal said:


> Ah, the age-old question of life, the universe and everything. The answer is 42.


Now I'm wondering if mice secretly smoke mini-stogies?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> :lolat:
> 
> 
> HeavyMetal said:
> ...


Don't tell anyone *looking around for prying ears* but I happen to know that they do. :smoke:

:lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

CRider said:


> Dammit, Craig stole my answer of 42! It's the only answer! :lol:


Sorry guy, this answer was good 2 years ago. Now with the new technology, we can go upto 48.

please, try to be update when you give an answer, people can be confuse with this kind of answer.

Sorry Adam question are never stupid, but with a group like here, answers can be. 
:hmm: But for your question 50% are for cello on, 50% are for cello off. Finally 50% have the good answer, but nobody know witch 50%.

:smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

armod said:


> there was a thread a while ago about the same thing
> 
> the consensus was that it really didn't matter.
> 
> just make sure you're not cutting them with the plastic on


I think Stan thinks the same thing..... I think to not dull the blade ... :dunno:

I do that all the time. Then I don't have to mess with the cello and it comes right off.

Just don't SMOKE them with the cello on..... :lol:


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> I think Stan thinks the same thing..... I think to not dull the blade ... :dunno:
> 
> I do that all the time. Then I don't have to mess with the cello and it comes right off.
> 
> Just don't SMOKE them with the cello on..... :lol:


yeah it's really for the blade more than anything else

and I don't suppose there's anything wrong with lighting the plastic and using the flame from that to light the cigar if you're short on cedar. will leave a pleasant toxic note to the first quarter of your stogie :lol:


----------

